# My new hand made sari



## krishna (Oct 19, 2012)

Machine appliqued sari.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## SambarDeer (Feb 13, 2013)

What a lovely job you have done, and it looks wonderful on you....


Darlene


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh WOW! that is beautiful and a lot of work.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I love the flowers, that is beautiful. Very elegant!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful...and so royal looking.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Extremely elegant and feminine. Love it. Suits you very well.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Ky&#257; &#275;ka kh&#363;bas&#363;rata s&#257;&#7771;&#299;

which I hope is Hindi for

"what a beautiful sari"

Jai Ma...


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Very very beautiful


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes it is


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful work.&#128049;


----------



## krishna (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks to all


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

That is beautiful, always think saris are really elegant and feminine


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful,fabulous work and colour.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work.

Looks so elegant too. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful job


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely work! Enjoy wearing it &#128522;


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

That is beautiful, a lot of work, love it!


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

That is beautiful! Saris look so elegant.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful! I love doing machine appliqué - your work is so pretty - love the contrast of the red and white.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

very very nice.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

perfect :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful sari


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations, very elegant .


----------



## joanie5 (Nov 19, 2014)

Awsome


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! What a work of art...looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Very beautiful, you look lovely!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

I too wear saree This is lovely


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

What an elegant sari-- you did beautiful work. Your husband must treasure you!


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

very nice...


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very beautiful. How did you do that? My daughter just returned from Hyderabad and brought a beautiful sari with her. She said "Mom we need to make some."


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Truly beautiful


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely--your work is just beautiful. You look great wearing your sari.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, that is so BEAUTIFUL! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You have done a wonderful job and it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## niru (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Very, very pretty!! Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very beautiful and looks lovely on you.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! thanks for sharing with us


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW! Lovely!


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty and what patience you have. I love the red color looks good on you to.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely job.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

omahelen said:


> That is beautiful, always think saris are really elegant and feminine


Me too. I had a friend loaned me on of her Saris and we went out to eat. Felt beautiful. Nicer than prom night!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! Your sari is lovely. Beautiful work!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's very elegant, and you look lovely in it.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Outstanding! A beautiful sari.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Annu said:


> Yes it is


I think that was an answer to me?

That I got the language correct?

Your sari looks very pretty too. I love the colors.

I'm sorry that I can't see the detail in it, as I am viewing your avatar from my android phone and when I expand the photo, it starts to blur.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

krishna said:


> Machine appliqued sari.


I meant to ask you, krishna, do many people in your country put applique on their saris, or is that something unique that you have designed?


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow! Stunning.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! It's a work of art.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is simply gorgeous....such a lovely color.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful, well done for your wonderful sewing.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow I love it. Beautiful


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Spectacular!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful work; looks great on you!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So talented- and so pretty (you and your sari!) Love your colour choices!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful color and it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Very beautiful and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Where I live, dress-up means your newest blue jeans and a sweatshirt with a picture on the front. I would love to have a sari in my closet and then actually wear it! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful! I have always loved the look of a sari. They must feel wonderful on.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so beautiful and looks great on you.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Excellent job!


----------



## krishna (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes many people make & wear appliqued sari in this country but mine is a little different from others.This my own design,own drawing , I made it with a plain white sari and a red printed cotton piece and golden thread in my own style. I am not a professional and could not learn machine embroidery properly. I am very happy that all of you appreciated my humble piece of work.Thanks everybody.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

krishna said:


> Yes many people make & wear appliqued sari in this country but mine is a little different from others.This my own design,own drawing , I made it with a plain white sari and a red printed cotton piece and golden thread in my own style. I am not a professional and could not learn machine embroidery properly. I am very happy that all of you appreciated my humble piece of work.Thanks everybody.


Oh, I bet the golden thread is even more beautiful!

My 1-3/4 x 2-1/2 inch Android cell phone screen is how I view pictures, so I can't see that kind of intricate close-up detail.

You say you could not learn machine embroidery properly, but you must be doing something right, because it looks so good!

~~~


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

My goodness, that is a masterpiece, beautiful.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful, very creative


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Catching up on KP; just saw this; oh my, your sari is breathtaking! I got to wear a sari at my daughter's wedding in Singapore some 10 years ago---choosing a sari in the shop was a wonderful experience, and I bought several others to bring home, just for the pleasure of the fabric---my gosh, I never thought of MAKING a sari. What a wonderful accomplishment---I hope you wear it often to soak up all the compliments you will surely get.


----------

